# What you guys think of the updated logo...



## Sim-X (Sep 24, 2009)

Looks like this went live today - http://www.directv.com/










I think it's a nice updated 2010 look although not sure about the new font.


----------



## BKC (Dec 12, 2007)

I would much rather have upgraded audio.


----------



## betterdan (May 23, 2007)

I'm with BKC, screw the silly logo and how about getting the audio drop outs fixed. That would be something new and improved for 2010.


----------



## boba (May 23, 2003)

I wonder how much money was wasted on something that wasn't broken, how about an answer Mr. under cover boss?


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Looks more "3D-ish", which is one of their new focuses until the fad goes away.


----------



## Hutchinshouse (Sep 28, 2006)

I like it a lot. Seems more 2010 than the other version.


----------



## Avder (Feb 6, 2010)

Looks like two pieces of transparent blue plastic on a white background.

Fits in with the latest classes of logos, but theres more important stuff to worry about. I guess the ad department needed to feel like it was doing something.


----------



## kiknwing (Jun 24, 2009)

Well I guess its one step closer to a updated gui. I can see it now, dark blue for the main color. Wasn't the guild a dark blue a while back?


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

betterdan said:


> I'm with BKC, screw the silly logo and how about getting the audio drop outs fixed. That would be something new and improved for 2010.





boba said:


> I wonder how much money was wasted on something that wasn't broken, how about an answer Mr. under cover boss?


yeah because putting the Marketing guys on the audio drop outs would be a much better use of money.


----------



## trainman (Jan 9, 2008)

Doug Brott said:


> yeah because putting the Marketing guys on the audio drop outs would be a much better use of money.


"How can we put a positive spin on the audio dropout problem?"

"People complain about the volume of commercials -- we can advertise that we have the lowest average commercial volume level of all the major TV providers."

"Excellent! That's lunch, people."


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

The logo looks interesting...maybe you're right *dpeters11* it may be 3D.

I like the entire website though, they have done a good job keeping it fresh.


----------



## anleva (Nov 14, 2007)

I would have preferred a logo like this. Gap isn't using it anymore so maybe DirecTV can. :lol:


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

trainman said:


> "How can we put a positive spin on the audio dropout problem?"


Marketing 101 .. if it's not a positive .. don't talk about it.


----------



## celticpride (Sep 6, 2006)

I like the new logo,it gets your attention and looks better than the old one.


----------



## pfp (Apr 28, 2009)

BKC said:


> I would much rather have upgraded audio.


I'd rather an updated GUI (HD)


----------



## ATARI (May 10, 2007)

Thumbs up to the graphic, thumbs down to the font.

Now where's my HD GUI?

And get off my lawn!!


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

Sim-X said:


> Looks like this went live today - http://www.directv.com/
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In this situation newer is better.


----------



## ndole (Aug 26, 2009)

It looks like the same font. I think they just decreased the letting in the wording.


----------



## ndole (Aug 26, 2009)

Beats the pants off of this one


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

I really don't care which one they use. I don't care which logo The Gap uses either (and can't understand why it became such a big deal). :lol:


----------



## wilbur_the_goose (Aug 16, 2006)

The font is horrible - boring and off-putting.


----------



## ndole (Aug 26, 2009)

ndole_mbnd said:


> It looks like *the same font*. I think they just decreased the letting in the wording.





wilbur_the_goose said:


> The font is horrible - boring and off-putting.


</>


----------



## Shaqdan (Jan 24, 2009)

Looks like someone in the DTV office got a copy of Photoshop, spent 5 mins with it, and took it to the guys upstairs. I'd hardly call it "wasting money".


----------



## gfrang (Aug 30, 2007)

Like i really care:


----------



## weaver6 (Nov 3, 2005)

Doug Brott said:


> yeah because putting the Marketing guys on the audio drop outs would be a much better use of money.


How about firing some of the marketing guys and hiring more engineers?


----------



## BKC (Dec 12, 2007)

Doug Brott said:


> yeah because putting the Marketing guys on the audio drop outs would be a much better use of money.


Could they do any worse that DTV's engineers?


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

Me, I like the new slogan. "Don't just watch TV, DIRECTV." Nice play on words.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

tonyd79 said:


> Me, I like the new slogan. "Don't just watch TV, DIRECTV." Nice play on words.


Or a little slap to Charlie and his "Let's watch TV" slogan in his recent ads?


----------



## VARTV (Dec 14, 2006)

Sim-X said:


> Looks like this went live today - http://www.directv.com/
> 
> 
> 
> ...


GAP redesigned their logo a week ago. It's already been canned for the original...


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

Doug Brott said:


> Marketing 101 .. if it's not a positive .. don't talk about it.


Unless of course your competitor is even worse then you are at it.


----------



## betterdan (May 23, 2007)

Doug Brott said:


> yeah because putting the Marketing guys on the audio drop outs would be a much better use of money.


That could actually help. It sure doesn't seem like the people responsible for it have any idea on how to fix it.


----------



## hasan (Sep 22, 2006)

tonyd79 said:


> Me, I like the new slogan. "Don't just watch TV, DIRECTV." Nice play on words.


I am far more impressed with the cleverness of the commercial than the logo business. Whoever came up with that line deserves an attaboy.


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

The Gap tried a new logo last week. Customers had a fit. They are now back to using their old logo.

With all the DirecTV logos printed on receiver front panels, LNB's, dishes, remote controls, brochures, etc. for years and years what benefit could the company possibly derive from changing it? It's just another stupid effort to justify a worthless marketing dept. employee.


----------



## Jason Whiddon (Aug 17, 2006)

Looks very nice, how about an HD Gui


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

ThomasM said:


> With all the DirecTV logos printed on receiver front panels, LNB's, dishes, remote controls, brochures, etc. for years and years what benefit could the company possibly derive from changing it? It's just another stupid effort to justify a worthless marketing dept. employee.


I seem to be saying this a lot lately, but really?

An update to a logo every few years is hardly worth justifying a marketing dept employee (and it was probably an art dept employee who does all kinds of advertising artwork, including graphics and layouts for the webpage).


----------



## alnielsen (Dec 31, 2006)

tonyd79 said:


> I seem to be saying this a lot lately, but really?
> 
> An update to a logo every few years is hardly worth justifying a marketing dept employee (and it was probably an art dept employee who does all kinds of advertising artwork, including graphics and layouts for the webpage).


The design was probably contracted out and cost D* $100K for the consulting service.


----------



## markfp (Mar 9, 2010)

Hope they have better luck with their new logo than another company. The national clothing chain The Gap introduced a new logo last week and they got so many thousands of complaints online and they pulled it and went back to the old one. The CEO said "he guessed the time wasn't right for a change". Ya think?


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

This reminds me of going in the grocery store and noticing on some of the packaging.... "NEW LOOK OUTSIDE...same old product inside!".


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

markfp said:


> Hope they have better luck with their new logo than another company. The national clothing chain The Gap introduced a new logo last week and they got so many thousands of complaints online and they pulled it and went back to the old one. The CEO said "he guessed the time wasn't right for a change". Ya think?


That is amazing to me. Do they buy the clothes or do they buy the logo, which isn't even on the clothes?


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

tonyd79 said:


> That is amazing to me. Do they buy the clothes or do they buy the logo, which isn't even on the clothes?


I don't get it, either. A company's logo could be a pile of dog crap for all I care if I like the product. :lol:


----------



## pbg (Oct 11, 2007)

sigma1914 said:


> I don't get it, either. A company's logo could be a pile of dog crap for all I care if I like the product. :lol:


While I agree with you, and believe a consumer should perform their due-diligence, one would be foolish to underestimate the power of imagery or the importance of first impression.

For example, hypothetically, if you were stuck in a room without any knowledge of satellite TV, with only a DirecTV logo and Dish logo and were asked to pick a provider what would you choose?

I would easily choose DirecTV.

And while that seems a bit weird to me that I'd be able to do that, it's also very powerful. It tells me image at some level is very important. Probably more so than most understand or want to believe.

I believe these companies design their logos with their primary target subscribers in mind. Based on logo only, I believe that Dishes primary target customer would be more elderly folks, while DirecTV is targeting a younger more educated consumer.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

pbg said:


> While I agree with you, and believe a consumer should perform their due-diligence, one would be foolish to underestimate the power of imagery or the importance of first impression.
> 
> For example, hypothetically, if you were stuck in a room without any knowledge of satellite TV, with only a DirecTV logo and Dish logo and were asked to pick a provider what would you choose?
> 
> ...


Oh I know a logo is important. When I was young, I was into designer clothes & wanted logos to be seen. I fell into what companies want.


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

sigma1914 said:


> Oh I know a logo is important. When I was young, I was into designer clothes & wanted logos to be seen. I fell into what companies want.


There is a reason almost every child in the US knows what the Golden Arches are.


----------



## wxguy (Feb 17, 2008)

anleva said:


> I would have preferred a logo like this. Gap isn't using it anymore so maybe DirecTV can. :lol:


Now that's funny.


----------



## trainman (Jan 9, 2008)

Doug Brott said:


> Marketing 101 .. if it's not a positive .. don't talk about it.


Not always (but that's more of an advanced seminar than the 101 class) -- Volkswagen's ads for the original Beetle are what come to mind, in which they admitted to the car's negatives, but of course attempted to turn them into positives.



VARTV said:


> GAP redesigned their logo a week ago. It's already been canned for the original...


_Not_ the original. The original logo is here, in the top photo, as seen painted on their first store:










(I can't find any photos of that logo being in use anywhere else, but it's definitely what I remember seeing on their mall stores in the 1980s.)


----------



## B Newt (Aug 12, 2007)

How much did it cost DTV to get a new logo designed? Im sure the cost will be passed down to the customer base....


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

B Newt said:


> How much did it cost DTV to get a new logo designed? Im sure the cost will be passed down to the customer base....


----------



## drpjr (Nov 23, 2007)

Which one is the new one?


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Hutchinshouse said:


> I like it a lot. Seems more 2010 than the other version.


And it smells like fine Corinthian leather!!!

Rich


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

When a company site is current with graphic and technology improvements, you can be pretty sure they are also staying up-to-date in other matters.


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

A logo is part of the overall branding. So, when DirecTV updates their logo (and since they are alike enough that they can still have the simpler one for equipment and business cards), they are building a whole look around it. Often a logo change indicates a deeper change. When Walmart changed to their "sunflower" logo, it was part of a rehab of existing stores to be brighter and more open (more Target-like, minus the red).

Logos on clothes meant something to the consumer. Alligators and the Nike swoosh come to mind. But the GAP? Huh? The logo is only on the building and the bag.

I'm willing to bet that the DirecTV refresh was because they are updating graphics on the web, in print and TV ads. Maybe even in a future GUI (HD anyone?).

Edit to add: BTW, the new Gap logo looks like an electronics company. Fits better for DirecTV.


----------



## matt (Jan 12, 2010)

Now just because it shows a picture of a new one that doesn't mean that is what you will actually receive.


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

drpjr said:


> Which one is the new one?


I have the same question.


----------



## betterdan (May 23, 2007)

Drucifer said:


> When a company site is current with graphic and technology improvements, you can be pretty sure they are also staying up-to-date in other matters.


I don't know about that, I'd say having an audio drop out problem for over a year isn't really staying up to date on matters...


----------



## bill875 (Jun 15, 2010)

It looks to me like someone had a little too much time on their hands in Photoshop and went way overboard with layer styles. The recent logo was much more appealing and professional IMO.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

betterdan said:


> I don't know about that, I'd say having an audio drop out problem for over a year isn't really staying up to date on matters...


I do believe that problems was cause by software update. As we all should know by now in this new tech world, not all tech improvements work according to plan when it gets distributed to the public.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

ndole_mbnd said:


> Beats the pants off of this one


Actually I do agree, but that logo is actually more contemporary than the new DIRECTV logo. I don't mean to bash the hard-working folks in Marketing, but the trend today is to get rid of all the 3D and shiny stuff and go with something that is flatter and bolder. This isn't really a move in that direction, is it?


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

Stuart Sweet said:


> Actually I do agree, but that logo is actually more contemporary than the new DIRECTV logo. I don't mean to bash the hard-working folks in Marketing, but the trend today is to get rid of all the 3D and shiny stuff and go with something that is flatter and bolder. This isn't really a move in that direction, is it?


Is that a minimalist direction? I've seen some that are quite inspiring, though they all seem to be in a minimal way with "clean lines" without a lot of distractions. Is that what you mean?


----------



## markfp (Mar 9, 2010)

BubblePuppy said:


> This reminds me of going in the grocery store and noticing on some of the packaging.... "NEW LOOK OUTSIDE...same old product inside!".


Usually when they design a new package they do it to hide the fact that they've cut the amount of product inside. Remember when a can of coffee was actually a full pound?


----------



## n3ntj (Dec 18, 2006)

Instead of wasting time on a new logo why not work on a new HD GUI for the HR-2x units?


----------



## Hoosier205 (Sep 3, 2007)

n3ntj said:


> Instead of wasting time on a new logo why not work on a new HD GUI for the HR-2x units?


I'm pretty sure that there are different folks working on those two separate issues. Regardless, they already said they were working on an updated/upgraded GUI. They hope to roll it out anytime between now and the end of next year.


----------



## BKC (Dec 12, 2007)

betterdan said:


> I don't know about that, I'd say having an audio drop out problem for over a year isn't really staying up to date on matters...


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

Everyone is trying to add depth to everything.


----------



## bubbagscotch (Nov 1, 2009)

Well I don't think the majority of people really care of the new look or the font, my bill is still the same.......................


----------



## n3ntj (Dec 18, 2006)

Hoosier205 said:


> I'm pretty sure that there are different folks working on those two separate issues. Regardless, they already said they were working on an updated/upgraded GUI. They hope to roll it out anytime between now and the end of next year.


B/w now and the end of 2011??


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

n3ntj said:


> B/w now and the end of 2011??


Correct.


----------



## cartrivision (Jul 25, 2007)

markfp said:


> Usually when they design a new package they do it to hide the fact that they've cut the amount of product inside. Remember when a can of coffee was actually a full pound?


I remember back when a "half gallon" ice cream carton actually contained 1.75 quarts of ice cream. :smoking:


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

Not that I care one way or the other.
Which one is the new one?


----------



## drpjr (Nov 23, 2007)

After close inspection I have determined, without question, the new one has the blue background.


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

I'll match your 
and raise you a


----------



## longrider (Apr 21, 2007)

cartrivision said:


> I remember back when a "half gallon" ice cream carton actually contained 1.75 quarts of ice cream. :smoking:


A couple months ago Safeway introduced ice cream in a 'new' 'larger size' that contains a whopping....half gallon!


----------

